# All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME!



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

There has been an large influx of people looking for MOAR POWAA from their 2.0s.
I am writing this from my own point of view being a MK4 owner, but it applies to anyone.
I know there are MANY threads for this already, i'm just trying to get something up on the first page for people to realize that you don't need to make a new thread about a cam or a chip or what one is the best, all these modifications are YEARS in the making...
SILVR SLUG wrote a great thread that got added to the 2.0 forum DIY thread, please read it HERE! 
and Uber Ghetto wrote a great thread that is in the MK4 G/J forum DIY, please read it HERE!
First off, you have to realize this is NOT a performance oriented engine, we are running a SOHC 8 valve head setup, think about it... it's been around for decades, yeah we have the update of now having a cross-flow style head, but it still does not even compare to other engines that allow more air (and hence more fuel) into the combustion process, end; result being more power.
So here it is, basic mods like already stated in the 2 links I showed.
KEEP YOUR CAR RUNNING IN TOP SHAPE BEFORE THROWING OTHER PARTS INTO THE EQUATION.
Don't go modding your car if you have a CEL or if you are getting bad mileage or if you need other things repaired first, 
"Hey I got a busted rear shock, but man an exhaust would be really cool!"








Intake, do what you want, P-flow, CAI, homemade short-ram or modded stock airbox with a K&N drop in, it's all going to give a little better throttle response and add some noise, yes you will "feel" a little more power with your butt, but the gains are minimal, more or less you are shifting your usable power into a better range.
Exhaust, again, buy a cat-back from a company or get your own muffler and resonator and have a shop fab it up, end result will be similar, again this won't add much power, but it will move what power you do have into a more usable power band and it again makes noise and sounds "good".
Chipping, probably the mod that will net you the most power before changing anything mechanical in the engine, advancing spark and adding more fuel... that's were you find power. again the gains are not huge like how a 1.8T gets 40hp and 50lb-ft just from a simple re-tuning.
After those 3 things you are looking at higher duration/lift camshafts, head work like porting/polishing, Short runner intake manifolds and exhaust headers.
Start learning about how engines work, the theory behind it applies to everything from a SB Chevy, to a VW 2.0 8v to a B18 Vtec honda engine.
Want even more power? Then Turbocharging and supercharging are the next steps.
I recommend browsing the Forced induction tech section on our forum here, and the Turbo Tech 101 articles on Garrett's website are great, heck even Wikipedia and "How thing's work" can teach you a lot.
Look here for a list of all the 2.0T builds that have been documented, ElRey put the effort into compiling it all, please pay him some respect and read through it before asking "turbo" related questions. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3272469
Neuspeed and Kinetic motorsports are the ONLY suppliers of bolt on ready to roll superchargers and turbo kits for the MK4 2.0, type either of their names into google and you are set.
I will add to this thread and modify it as I see fit, hell I will probably even bump it everyday to keep it on the first page so people will see it.
But we all know the FAQ/DIY thread is stickied right to the top of the forum and people still don't bother with it.
------------------------
For what it's worth, I have a MK4 2 door Golf 2.0, homemade short ram intake with a heat shield, Unitronic Chip and suspension off the 20th Anniversary Edition GTI, the rest is stock (besides the 17" Longbeach wheels I am putting on)
It keeps me happy, It runs flawlessly everyday, and I fix anything wrong with it when it happens, I am also a firm believer in "preventative" maintenance, meaning I will replace things as I see fit, and not after they break. I do almost all my work myself, and have been doing so for 10+ years now.
Thanks and have a nice day...










_Modified by Jay-Bee at 2:26 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

AMEN.
I have a MK4 4door Jetta 2.0*T* (sorry i had to







) with a subaru big16g turbo, full 3in custom made by me downpipe to a resonated 3in GHL catback all tuned by Unitronic. I've learned my lesson over the 3 years of ownership...keep up with the lil problems or they come back to bite you in the ass. Dont cut corners...not only does it make it difficult for you at times but it also makes it difficult for others when they have to work with/on your car.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh and btw... G-G-G---G-G-G GGGG-UNIT!


----------



## jetta09black (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (Jay-Bee)*

Great post!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blanco1dbl2 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (jetta09black)*

Excellent post thanks for putting it all in one spot and I couldnt agree more .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wonder how long until the next "How do i make my 2.0 fast" thread pops up??


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks, I didn't go into much detail, I wanted it to be a refresher in my own words, the 2 threads I linked are full of information and have links to actual parts suppliers and different price ranges, and that 2.0T Roll-Call thread is pretty much a flat out DIY walkthrough.
I feel comfortable enough with my knowledge level to take on a turbo build and I am in the process of trying to bring it all together now, but as we all know, life is a complicated b!tch... you need the space to do it, the down time of a couple days to a few weeks to get everything running properly and of course a hefty chunk of $$$$.
There lots of other stuff you can do... post it up if you think you've got an original idea... it can never hurt.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (Jay-Bee)*

Thank you.


----------



## johnny bojetta (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (Jay-Bee)*

Ive been looking for more power in my stock Jetta GL, and i was looking into Nitrous, but there isnt very much information online or on the forums here. Is the 2.0 engine a poor choice for Nitrous, weather it be wet, dry or direct injection?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
Don't go modding your car if you have a CEL or if you are getting bad mileage or if you need other things repaired first, 


hey, i spent my bodywork money on a turbo setup.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_
hey, i spent my bodywork money on a turbo setup. 


I always like looking at nice looking cars... show cars are cool and I respect all the time and money put into them.
But it's not my thing, I need a full paint job as well, but I couldn't care less, heck my hood and sections of my hatch, doors and fenders are still flat black from when I stripped them and sprayed with primer last summer. 
Function > form any day for me.
It will come eventually, but looks have nothing to do with performance.


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

awesome post!


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (ChEeZJeTTa04)*

Jay bee, i didnt know that yu spread the VW gospel on Saterday!







Love the post bro, AMEN from me!


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

BBM also sells a charger for the 2.0. Might be just the mk3 2.0 but still worth mentioning.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwabbitman)*

Boring!! Jk... good post JB, Let all those punks know they can't be modding without a lil bit of fixin first. Function is always more important. My front end is a different shade of white an the hood has tons of chips... but I jus bought, plug wires, cam, shocks, struts, spacers, exhaust, and of course a full recaro interior... that last one was just for me








We should move onto adding that... posting on this thread is more than welcome... toss out questions!!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*

up! because people are still posting the same threads. still!!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_up! because people are still posting the same threads. still!!


I've got this thread in notepad fixing it up a little, expect lot's of shiny pictures and more fancy links soon.
I'm going to lure them in with candy.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!! 
Just post the free candy van man, that'll get them!


----------



## macanic21 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*

HAHA, you are the man man. Rubber Band man!


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good thread! Thanks Bedrin!


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (Jay-Bee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would love to put a giant wing.....maybe with strobes on it...but first I'd like my car to be able to keep oil.
Just kidding about the wing...or am I


----------



## mk111volf (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (Jay-Bee)*

bump and link to the 2.0T roll-call (DIY turbo builds)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3272469


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (mk111volf)*

Bump


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bump for the slackers...


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

kewl
nice jobbers


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bump for a cool gif I found!


----------



## Geebies100 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
I've got this thread in notepad fixing it up a little, expect lot's of shiny pictures and more fancy links soon.
I'm going to lure them in with candy.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

i can haz candy plz?


----------



## rexius13 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (Jay-Bee)*

great write up bro!
you bring 2.0 owners like me happiness knowing my lil 2.0 is worth something


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (rexius13)*

bump for a good topic.
I have an MK3 with stock everything (except i put a trunk light in ) and I think my little engine kicks....


----------



## igneous rock (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (capsolo99)*

dont forget lightweight pulleys!


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (igneous rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igneous rock* »_dont forget lightweight pulleys!

Why waste your time. Turbo it or go money with bbm, and stop pretending your car is fast.


----------



## herkboysSLC (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (Jay-Bee)*

Its like watering dead trees haha... I drive a 2.0 and there isnt much to do to them


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (herkboysSLC)*

Just put an HKS sticker on your car. Instant 50hp!


----------



## G-homesmokaa (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (2LiterWeapon)*

morning bump


----------



## pinteraje (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (G-homesmokaa)*

So what would be the proper gasoline grade to put for this model in order to have the best performance out of it without chip?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (pinteraje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pinteraje* »_So what would be the proper gasoline grade to put for this model in order to have the best performance out of it without chip?

Regular 87, 91 if chipped.
Running 91 unchipped has no benefits at all on stock ignition maps.


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (Jay-Bee)*

yes, but the added fuel cleaning detergents will most likely keep the injectors and fuel system running clean. Over time, just using 87 will seriously corrode and gum up fuel systems. I noticed a difference when switching from 87 to 93.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubxcrew* »_yes, but the added fuel cleaning detergents will most likely keep the injectors and fuel system running clean. Over time, just using 87 will seriously corrode and gum up fuel systems. I noticed a difference when switching from 87 to 93.


You got to be kidding me? Why would they put better cleaning agents in only the Premium fuels?? 
Just run a fuel injector cleaner every once in a while if you are that worried... running 91 or 93 is pissing away money on a stock engine.
Now stop polluting the thread with BS posts people.


----------



## ariz (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Haha, this is perfect.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (G-homesmokaa)*

This post ought to be a sticky!


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (G-homesmokaa)*

Awesome post dude...........Most dumb asses here probably won't read it though.......


----------



## OsteKuste (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (vwhotrodder 2)*

(Didn't mean to post on this thread, sorry.)


_Modified by OsteKuste at 7:26 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: All you 2.0 gangsters looking for MOAR POWAA, READ ME! (vwhotrodder 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhotrodder 2* »_Awesome post dude...........Most dumb asses here probably won't read it though.......























Actually I think the dumb asses will read it. Sadly there are only three dumb asses in this forum.
Now if we could get the phookin morons (population several hundreds) to read it life would be grand.
Unfortunately they are all playing Wii Fit and can only read at a Kindergarten level, so this may be problematic (big word).


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## veersixx1 (Sep 3, 2011)

bump


----------

